# Weather week of 1/11-1/18



## Smellytele (Jan 8, 2016)

Snow Tuesday night through Wednesday?


----------



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

Yup and this should setup a nice pattern hopefully!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 8, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Snow Tuesday night through Wednesday?



Sugarloaf could make out nicely...too soon to tell.  The further East, the better!


----------



## Tin (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm liking the upslope potential for Monday-Tues. Somewhere in the Greens north of K will sneak 6-8"+.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 8, 2016)

Finally.   

Something positive to talk about.


----------



## Tin (Jan 10, 2016)

We shall rebuild!


----------



## Tin (Jan 11, 2016)

Upslope for Greens and NH-Maine get the Wednesday system?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2016)

Euro...next 12 days


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 11, 2016)

Nj looks about right in all white 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks ok for killington


----------



## ss20 (Jan 11, 2016)

Call me pessimistic but I don't see anywhere east of the NYS Turnpike getting 6 inches of snow... let alone 8-12.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Jan 11, 2016)

Congrats camden snowbowl tomorrow. That is a little nuke going right over it.


----------



## SnowRider (Jan 12, 2016)

I know it's the weather channel, but has anyone else seen this report for Sugarloaf yet? Looks like winds will be a problem Wednesday regardless.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Call me pessimistic but I don't see anywhere east of the NYS Turnpike getting 6 inches of snow... let alone 8-12.



You forget about Maine. Wildcat could sneak in 6".


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not exactly a bread and milk depiction, but I'd forgotten what snow looks like so I'll take it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4823-killington-resort


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.snowforecast.com/resorts/4823-killington-resort




lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2016)

Also, the weekend system has been trending a bit colder the last few runs.   Still unlikely, and probably going to be another Lucy/football thing, but worth mentioning.  Looks to be close but no cigar, but I'll at least watch it the next day or two.

This will add some intrigue to the Chefs/Patriots game though.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Also, the weekend system has been trending a bit colder the last few runs.   Still unlikely, and probably going to be another Lucy/football thing, but worth mentioning.  Looks to be close but no cigar, but I'll at least watch it the next day or two.



Berkshire East for the win! Wake me up when it happens. :roll:


----------



## skiberg (Jan 12, 2016)

At some point we have to get lucky.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds like Northern NH will do fine on Saturday. Mix way to the south/ mass line. 

Works for me  !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2016)

How it looks for Catskills for Martin weekend.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

Sat-Sun looks good and Monday's deal has been trending closer and closer.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 12, 2016)

Dumping in the Norwood area. Nice to see snow even though it won't be anything substantial.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 12, 2016)

Spawn of Bastardi put out a first-call  map.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

Surprised this is "through Saturday". Others have the weekend deal going well into Saturday night/Sunday early morning.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Tin said:


> Surprised this is "through Saturday". Others have the weekend deal going well into Saturday night/Sunday early morning.



lol


----------

